# Calibration



## Tony Bond (Oct 11, 2020)

I am thinking of purchasing a new Mac as my present MacBook is beginning to show its age. I always calibrate my screen using a ColorMunki but as new Mac's have Retina screens will they or do they need calibrating ?  If they do will my ColorMunki be up to the job?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 11, 2020)

Yes they do.  I use an i1DisplayPro.  it automatically adjusts the display for changes in ambient light.  And the puck corrects to actual colors the colors being emitted from the display.   Over time, the display colors will deteriorated with any monitor.  There is nothing Sacrosanct about  Apple's displays.  Apple contract the screen film from one of only a few screen fill manufacturers.  At one time ASUS and Apple used the same manufacturer of screen film.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Oct 12, 2020)

When Mac displays went Retina, that only changed two things: Higher pixel density, and later, a larger P3 color gamut. I think they're calibrated at the factory, but to a generic standard that might not be exactly what you need. If you have a good profiler like a ColorMunki it's still better to profile the display yourself. You don't have to re-profile as often as in the past, because today's LED backlights don't fade and shift as much as CCFL backlights and CRTs used to.


----------



## Tony Bond (Oct 12, 2020)

clee01l said:


> Yes they do.  I use an i1DisplayPro.  it automatically adjusts the display for changes in ambient light.  And the puck corrects to actual colors the colors being emitted from the display.   Over time, the display colors will deteriorated with any monitor.  There is nothing Sacrosanct about  Apple's displays.  Apple contract the screen film from one of only a few screen fill manufacturers.  At one time ASUS and Apple used the same manufacturer of screen film.


Thanks very much, now have to decide what to buy.


----------



## Tony Bond (Oct 12, 2020)

Conrad Chavez said:


> When Mac displays went Retina, that only changed two things: Higher pixel density, and later, a larger P3 color gamut. I think they're calibrated at the factory, but to a generic standard that might not be exactly what you need. If you have a good profiler like a ColorMunki it's still better to profile the display yourself. You don't have to re-profile as often as in the past, because today's LED backlights don't fade and shift as much as CCFL backlights and CRTs used to.


Many thanks very helpful, and much appreciated


----------

